# Smokey Cat



## GILL SETTERFIELD (Jul 14, 2020)

My beloved British Blue cat Smokey had to be put to sleep on 22nd June 2020, he was 6 and a half years old, we had him just over 5 years, he suffered with a blocked bladder, took him to vet he had an operation to try to unblock him but he did not recover so faced the heartbreaking moment of putting him to sleep, he was in pain, his back legs gave out so could not let him suffer in pain like that


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Smokey. What an awful thing to happen for one so young. Sending some Hugs.
Run free Smokey at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry poor Smokey was taken far too soon. Run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## slw (May 3, 2011)

So sorry to read this. Poor Smokey and poor you, it must’ve have been an awful time for you. X


----------



## Mistys Mum (Jul 22, 2020)

Poor baby, I'm sorry you didn't have longer with him, its horrible making the decision but as you said, you could not let him suffer.


----------

